# In-wall speaker location



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

Adding an 80" Sharp to my basement wall. Had in- wall front speakers pre wired. Was planning for a smaller screen b4 the 80" opportunity came up. 

My question is where should I place the speakers? If placed to the left and right the 80" screen will cover some/all the speakers up. So do I place the Left and Right above or below the screen? Think they would be lined up at the corners of the screen. 

Planning on placing the center channel directly below the monitor.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

csj1818 said:


> Adding an 80" Sharp to my basement wall. Had in- wall front speakers pre wired. Was planning for a smaller screen b4 the 80" opportunity came up.
> 
> My question is where should I place the speakers? If placed to the left and right the 80" screen will cover some/all the speakers up. So do I place the Left and Right above or below the screen? Think they would be lined up at the corners of the screen.
> 
> Planning on placing the center channel directly below the monitor.


Below is fine so long as they don't get blocked by seating or bodies between the speakers and the "back row" of seats. Above is slightly better at not getting blocked. The ideal position for L/R is just outside the screen edge, but if that's not possible, at screen edge, below or above is fine. If center is below, L/R should also be below.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Get the left and right as far apart as possible without getting too close to side walls.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> Get the left and right as far apart as possible without getting too close to side walls.


...but not farther than a 45 - 50 degree angle from each other at the listening position.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with the above


----------

